
Latest “Crafting an Interpreter” is out - ljw1001
http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/statements-and-state.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14461799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14461799).

